# International Transfer for audit/finance/accounting



## cdubjr10 (Mar 1, 2012)

hello all,

I am an American citizen looking to move to Abu Dhabi in August. I have 10+ years experience in accounting/finance/auditing. I have worked in public accounting, consulting, and government sector and would like to continue my career while my wife works as a teacher. 

Can anyone give me some insight as to how to obtain employment there? Should i start now or is it better once I am in the country?

If anyone is looking for an accounting professional I would be more than happy to send my resume or CV.

thanks


----------



## cdubjr10 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I see a lot of people on here that are already living in Abu Dhabi. I'm trying to find out more info on living there, finding jobs, etc. I'm moving there completely blind and any help anyone could give me would be much appreciated....


----------

